# Surface drive motors?



## mikelew (Dec 15, 2011)

How many guys are running the surface drive motors?  How do they do in deep water activities like fishing or joy riding the rivers.  Thinking about upgrading my rig in the next year or so, but don't want to sacrifice year round use.  I know there will be some compromise when running deeper water, but is it tolerable? Let me know what you think.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2011)

mikelew said:


> How many guys are running the surface drive motors?  How do they do in deep water activities like fishing or joy riding the rivers.  Thinking about upgrading my rig in the next year or so, but don't want to sacrifice year round use.  I know there will be some compromise when running deeper water, but is it tolerable? Let me know what you think.



Been running one ab two years. In deeper water you may lose 1-2mph. Very tolerable. I fish all summer in my rig. I run a Mudbuddy 35hp mini (LA special-32" drive) with a single carb, and by tonight crossover exhaust and head/valve mods.  What are you looking at upgrading too?


----------



## mikelew (Dec 15, 2011)

Not sure exactly been looking at excel, want a boat with open floor plan with storage and raised front deck.  Since I hunt southeast may want it small enough I could drag into rhett's (no laughing) even though I have not gone in there in five years.  I do have some spots I currently drag the boat 50 yrds or so may be resolved with a mud motor.  I have a five year old, so looking for a more stable boat, safer boat so I can start him in the sport in the next couple of years.  I would not currently take him in my narrow duracraft the thought of flipping terrifies me.  If that is not enough I would also like a hot blonde in a bikini to drive the boat for me!  All joking aside I know my wish list is long and I will have to sacrifice, just trying to decide where to give and where to take.


----------



## Loewman (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a 45 hp Mud Buddy and love every min of riding it. From duck hunting to fishing and even watching my friends knee board from the back of it.. It will take you places you would never think a boat can get to. Get a MM with a clutch and tilt /trimtrust me!

Some hulls work good with MM and some don't. If you get a mud hull that is made for the Mud motor is the best combo.

Have you looked at Gator Trax Rogue. You can choose the floor plan and its .125 thick.  I have seen 35 hp on them and they will fly and its light enough to manuver it around.

http://www.gatortraxboats.com/p-14-rogues.aspx


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 15, 2011)

Loewman said:


> I have a 45 hp Mud Buddy and love every min of riding it. From duck hunting to fishing and even watching my friends knee board from the back of it.. It will take you places you would never think a boat can get to. Get a MM with a clutch and tilt /trimtrust me!
> 
> Some hulls work good with MM and some don't. If you get a mud hull that is made for the Mud motor is the best combo.
> 
> ...



Im looking to do the same. I have an old 14' Grumman flat bottom short transom with a 25hp johnson on it right now but want to put a Mud Motor on it. Either a Mud Buddy or a Gator Tail but dont know which one yet. Do you think the Grumman would work fine with a Mud Motor?


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 15, 2011)

I had a Gthree with a forty five, Got a fourman hide now.  The diffrence in how they drive and handle is night and day.  The only advantage I would say with a ribbed bottom boat is when you turn the boat at slow speeds the boat will track the turn you are trying to make.  

On the gatortrax I have to turn sharper to keep the nose going the direction I want it to.   This is when its ideling or just above idel.   5 mph or less.    Other than that I would run the MM and slick bottom one hundrend percent of the time.


----------



## Barroll (Dec 16, 2011)

I am running a mudbuddy 35 with upgrades on a 1854 custom mud hull.  It is strictly a duck rig.  Every now and then I will river fish out of it.  A surface drive will be harder to drive in deep water than an outboard but not to bad.  I would not get an excel.  I think they are overpriced, over built, and under designed if that makes sense.  They are not the most durable boats in the world.  Check out gatortax, gatortail, or prodrive.  Cant go wrong with any.  Or if you are interested in custom builders PM me and i can get you a few phone #


----------



## Barroll (Dec 16, 2011)

Hunter22 said:


> Im looking to do the same. I have an old 14' Grumman flat bottom short transom with a 25hp johnson on it right now but want to put a Mud Motor on it. Either a Mud Buddy or a Gator Tail but dont know which one yet. Do you think the Grumman would work fine with a Mud Motor?



Dont waste your time.  Nothing wrong with that boat, but you will just end up tearing it up with a mudmotor.  Sell it and get a mud hull and match the motor to it.  You will be much happier.


----------



## quacktastic (Dec 16, 2011)

Running a 17x50 gatortrax with a modded 35 gtr on the back.  I run it on the coast in the summer and duck hunt in the winter.  Great motor to have. One thing to keepnin mind is how close someone is when you need service.


----------



## cmk07c (Dec 16, 2011)

You can get a console w/ a mud boat, plenty of guys running the bigger hulls with console steering. Be prepared to drop a little coin on that though. I fish and cruise with my SD. It's not bad at all to take in open water and run longer distances and I have a basic SD with no auto tilt, trim, neutral, clutch.


----------



## kontekontos (Dec 16, 2011)

*a*

Just call up Gatortail and tell them what you are looking for and let them put you a rig together...they build a great clean looking,strong boat and there motors are very strong....You can also get the reverse on the motor..Although it is not full power reverse it is still nice.

konte


----------



## CootCartel (Dec 16, 2011)

don't waste your time on a sd, especially if you are hunting by yourself...it will get you in some nasty places that require more hands
shoot me a pm if you want to drive a mud rig before you buy..


----------



## kontekontos (Dec 17, 2011)

CootCartel said:


> don't waste your time on a sd, especially if you are hunting by yourself...it will get you in some nasty places that require more hands
> shoot me a pm if you want to drive a mud rig before you buy..



I have to agree wit you on that one...It will get you into some rough situations alot faster than your realize...LOL  Especially where i am from..It is mostly hard bottom and you hit that skim water and stop all of a sudden...LOL  Bad day about to happen with a heavy boat...


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 17, 2011)

Barroll said:


> Dont waste your time.  Nothing wrong with that boat, but you will just end up tearing it up with a mudmotor.  Sell it and get a mud hull and match the motor to it.  You will be much happier.



Thanks for lettin me know.


----------

